# Lessons



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

After 35 years I have decided that I should learn to play guitar again. 
I played for a couple years when I was a kid, but, had alot of other things going on at the same time to really commit to it.

Well after a month or so of learning a few chords on my own and getting my fingers toughened up, I decided to get up the courage and arrange my first lesson. :smile:

I've been following a few of the beginner lessons on the net, but, it's hard for me to tell which direction I should be going. 

So I figure a pro would be able to help me out and get me started right.
I like the idea of having someone right there to ask questions and correct my mistakes before some of them can become bad habits.:smile:

$25 per hour seems like money well spent for professional help. 

So Monday at 7:30 it is. :smile: I hope he has ear plugs. This is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have fun!

i was supposed to take lessons from my old teacher last summer, never happened 

I'm going to call up the "seasoned vets" in my town, and see if I can arrange a time to jam with them, maybe learn a few things. My playing was decent, then I got a new guitar and it's catch-up time lol.

It'll be fiiiine!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

INFINITY BALL said:


> I hope he has ear plugs. This is not going to be pretty.


Keep in mind that he has heard past students sound just like you sound now and has watched and listened to them grow into good players, so when he hears you now he'll also hear the potential for what you can become. Don't be too harsh on yourself. We were all there once.

Have fun.


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I made it through my first lesson last night. :smile:
I was alittle bit nervous,and shakey, but everything went great.
I have my first song to practice on.:rockon2:

Found out that the volume controls on my guitar are alittle messed up.
I thought there was something wrong with them, and, the teacher confirmed it. 
Back to L&M to see if they can fix it or if the guitar has to be replaced.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what song did your teacher choose to assign you?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations on a great first lesson.

I have lesson two this week myself.


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

66 Cooper said:


> Just out of curiosity, what song did your teacher choose to assign you?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Daniel


Last Kiss 
The Pearl Jam version.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you end up learning stuff--that's a good deal-pricewise and playing wise.

Enjoy.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

$25 per hour is a good price. Good on you for working up the courage to do it.

I'm sure your instructor is very glad to have an adult beginner student. I started playing a few years ago, at 33 yrs old, and went for lessons at my local guitar shop. I'm one of the few students over 15, and my instructor is thrilled about it. I'm one of the only students she has who actually listens to her and gets what she's trying to say... and who she doesn't have to berate for not practicing!

--- D


----------



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

*Wait until the recital!*

I take lessons as well and a couple of weeks ago the music school I take lessons at had a recital. I was the only 'performer' over the age of 13 (I'm 35). I felt a little silly but my instructor urged me to go. When it was over I thought it was a great experience and all the instructors and parents were very happy that they didn't have to hear Twinkle Twinkle Little Star for the twelveth time!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

MrDaner said:


> I take lessons as well and a couple of weeks ago the music school I take lessons at had a recital. I was the only 'performer' over the age of 13 (I'm 35). I felt a little silly but my instructor urged me to go. When it was over I thought it was a great experience and all the instructors and parents were very happy that they didn't have to hear Twinkle Twinkle Little Star for the twelveth time!


Wow! Good for you for doing that! I'm impressed. My school does those recitals too, and I just decline to participate. I act like I'm too cool for all that, but the truth is, I'd be so embarrassed to perform with all those kids... !!

I may consider it next time it comes around...

--- D


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not guitar lessons but I found a free vocal teacher.... now that's a work out removing 35 yrs of bad singing.... ugh....


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

I had my fourth lesson last night. :smile:
I can't believe it but after 4 lessons I can actually make noise that in some cultures could loosely be called music. :rockon2:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your progression.

As for me, I'm actually learning to strum for the first time. Damn that's hard. I will get it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> I will get it!


That is all you need to keep telling yourself throughout your learning and practicing...stay positive....:bow:

Dave


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

lyric girl said:


> As for me, I'm actually learning to strum for the first time. Damn that's hard. I will get it!


Join the club. :smile:
They want you to do one thing with your left hand and something completely different with the right hand. kqoct
I hit strings I'm not supposed to and miss strings I'm supposed to hit.
My strumming speed seems to speed up and slow down, it gets louder and then quiet. 
I'm all over the place, but, I'm having fun. :rockon2:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

INFINITY BALL said:


> Join the club. :smile:
> They want you to do one thing with your left hand and something completely different with the right hand. kqoct
> I hit strings I'm not supposed to and miss strings I'm supposed to hit.
> My strumming speed seems to speed up and slow down, it gets louder and then quiet.
> I'm all over the place, but, I'm having fun. :rockon2:


God knows I'm no expert and really shouldn't be giving advice to anyone, but what really helped my strumming a lot, was using a really soft pick to strum with. I found it more comfortable and much easier to focus on the actual strumming.

--- D


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I never get tired of saying it, "Get lessons!". Two heads are better than one applies as much to the learning process as to anything else in life. 

Congratulations on taking the plunge, and best of luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Infinity Ball: If you stopped playing 35 years ago, you must be somewhere around my age bracket of 55. I took up playing about 4 years ago and have picked it up and put it down four times in that span, once when I broke my shoulder, so I had no choice. So, now the shoulder is better and I'm determined to keep at it. And things are coming together. I've had a few more lessons than you but the point I'm making here is just because you're not a kid anymore doesn't mean you can't learn and learn at a good pace. Practice is the key. Try to practice at least 15 minutes everyday, 30 minutes is better, but every 3-4 times a week will give you noticeable improvement. I hope your teacher is teaching you to read music and not just tabs. It's very easy to learn and will allow you to pick up any piece of music and play it, where as tab sheets are for guitar only. Keep up the good work and let us know how it's going. Regards, Flip.

Here's something that really helped me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26yUeESnMvY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ss6EaCz6WI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSZN5YNczco&NR=1


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Infinity Ball: If you stopped playing 35 years ago, you must be somewhere around my age bracket of 55. I took up playing about 4 years ago and have picked it up and put it down four times in that span, once when I broke my shoulder, so I had no choice. So, now the shoulder is better and I'm determined to keep at it. And things are coming together. I've had a few more lessons than you but the point I'm making here is just because you're not a kid anymore doesn't mean you can't learn and learn at a good pace. Practice is the key. Try to practice at least 15 minutes everyday, 30 minutes is better, but ever 3-4 times a week will give you noticeable improvement. I hope your teacher is teaching you to read music and not just tabs. It's very easy to learn and will allow you to pick up any piece of music and play it, where as tab sheets are for guitar only. Keep up the good work and let us know how it's going. Regards, Flip.
> 
> Here's something that really helped me.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be 48 in a month or so.
I think it might be easier to learn when you are older.
More patients and you are not worried about impressing your friends. :rockon2:
So far I am just learning tabs. 
Last time I played I learned to read music. 
I'll have to see about learning again once I get a little more practice.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

INFINITY BALL said:


> I'm going to be 48 in a month or so.
> I think it might be easier to learn when you are older.
> More patients and you are not worried about impressing your friends. :rockon2:
> So far I am just learning tabs.
> ...


Yes, on the one hand, we have more patience, understanding of how things come together, and hopefully less insecurity and ego. Our perception of time is different too. We know that if we can't "get" something today, it might take a week, or a couple of months, but it will come. When I was young I had no concept of learning and getting better over time - I was either good at something, or I wasn't.

On the other hand, when you're young, your brain just absorbs things so much faster and it's easier to develop that muscle memory. And you just have so much more free time!! My god, when I think of the time I wasted when I was a youngster... what with comic books, TV, and road hockey! 

--- D


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

My teacher says he has a lot of young guys come in to start lessons that figure since they can play Guitar Hero so well, they should be able to play the guitar without any problem. kqoct


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Duster said:


> when I think of the time I wasted when I was a youngster... what with comic books, TV, and road hockey!
> 
> --- D


Man, are we related or something? I could have written the same thing about wasting my time....and money. Comic books were 10 cents when I was growing up!:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

INFINITY BALL said:


> My teacher says he has a lot of young guys come in to start lessons that figure since they can play Guitar Hero so well, they should be able to play the guitar without any problem. kqoct


I'm sure they'll learn their "lesson" on that, but it's great that a vid game is getting some kids into the real thing isn't it?


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I'm sure they'll learn their "lesson" on that, but it's great that a vid game is getting some kids into the real thing isn't it?


Yeah, I read in Guitarist magazine that enrolments to beginner guitar lessons are at a record high, and it's being attributed to Guitar Hero. At the same time, the dropout rate is also higher than normal, because kids learn in their first one or two lessons that playing guitar is harder than just pressing a few buttons. Apparently they get really frustrated when they can't play their favourite tunes right away. 

--- D


----------

